# المحرك النفاث..



## yacinenet (8 أغسطس 2006)

هل لديكم فكرة او تصاميم عن المحرك النفاث؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس ومبرمج (28 أبريل 2007)

إليك تصميم يوضح المحرك النفاث


----------



## mraheem2004 (3 مايو 2007)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## اكرم تويج (9 مايو 2007)

مشكووووور يااخي


----------



## العـربـي (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذه الصورة
ولكن ارجو التوسع في هذا الموضوع لكل من لديه معرفة او رابطة به


----------

